
Ridgecrest Aftershocks Move Toward Dangerous Faults - mgsouth
https://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/la-me-aftershocks-ridgecrest-earthquake-movement-danger-20190716-story.html
======
sudosteph
For anyone else interested in becoming more acquainted with earthquake events
and learning about faults near you, I suggest checking out:

[https://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/map/](https://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/map/)

If you click the gear icon in the top right, a menu will pop up on the right.
You can scroll down on there and click the checkbox next to "US Faults" to see
specific faults, or "US Hazards" to see a general color guide indicating
earthquake risk. Everyone should be aware and have basic preparation tasks
done if they live in a risk zone. We all know about "the big one" expected in
California or Washington state, but even states like Missouri have high risk
areas and have produced some powerful earthquakes!

~~~
davidw
> California or Washington state

Western Oregon, too.

~~~
sudosteph
True. And coastal Oregon has a legitimate threat of tsunamis triggered by
earthquakes as well.

------
davidjnelson
There was a 3.5 magnitude quake in the South Bay Area Monday.

~~~
m463
I felt this one 7/16 1:11pm:

[https://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/eventpage/nc73225421...](https://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/eventpage/nc73225421/executive)

